# 65 gto rear



## 65oldgoat (Sep 29, 2020)

need help identifying a rear that I had put in to my 65 to. Not sure what numbers to look for and do not have a chart to look up the interpretation. I was able to locate some numbers on the passenger side tube facing the front of the car. Looks like FL 0617b


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

65oldgoat said:


> need help identifying a rear that I had put in to my 65 to. Not sure what numbers to look for and do not have a chart to look up the interpretation. I was able to locate some numbers on the passenger side tube facing the front of the car. Looks like FL 0617b


Are you sure it is a Pontiac? The rear end center section will have a casting number on it and may have a date code. Sometimes knowing what the carrier is can narrow the brand of rear end. This may help, but I don't see anything that comes close.



http://www.wallaceracing.com/axledata2.htm


----------

